# رحله العائله المقدسه الى مصر



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2011)

رحله العائله المقدسه الى مصر





ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف فى حلم قائلا: قم و خذ الصبى و امه و اهرب الى مصر. وكن هناك حتى اقول لك. فقام واخذ الصبى وامه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر"

                           (مت2 :13-14)

الطريق الى ارض مصر:

كانت هناك ثلاث طرق يمكن ان يسلكها المسافر من فلسطين الى مصر فى ذلك الزمان وذلك حسبما هو موضح بالمصادر التاريخيه القبطيه واهمها ميمر البابا ثيؤفيلس الثالث والعشرين من باباوات الاسكندريه(384_421 م) ومنها السنكسار القبطى وكتب اخرى.

وتدل هذه المصادر على ان العائله المقدسه عند مجيئها من فلسطين الى ارض مصر لم تسلك اى من الطرق الثلاثه المعروفه فى ذلك الزمان. لكنها سلكت طريق اخر خاص بها وهذا بديهى لانها هاربه من شر هيرودس

فلجات الى طريق غير معروف.

العائله المقدسه في مصر:

1_ رفح:

 وهى مدينه حدوديه منذ اقدم العصور وتبعد عن مدينه العريش للشرق بمسافة 45 كم. وقد تم العثور فى اطلال هذه المدينه على اثار لها صله بالديانه المسيحيه.

2_العريش:

 وهى مدينه واقعه على شاطئ البحر الابيض المتوسط وقد تم العثور على بقايا من كنائس فى طرقات المدينه.

3_الفرما:


 هى موقع اثري في غاية الاهمية و هي ميناء هام و مركزا تجاريا هام . تعتبر الفرما من مراكز الرهبنة . وقد يزيد من اهمية الفرما انها كانت المحطه الاخيره التى حلت بها العائله المقدسه في سيناء .

4ـ تل بسطا: 

هى من المدن المصريه القديمه وكانت تسمى مدينه الالهه. وتل بسطه بجوار مدينه الزقازيق وقد دخلتها العائله المقدسه فى 24بشنس وجلسوا تحت شجره وطلب الطفل يسوع ان يشرب فلم يحسن اهلها استقبال العائله مما الم نفس العذراء فقام يوسف النجار واخذ بقطعه من الحديد وضرب بها الارض بجوار الشجره واذا بالماء ينفجر من ينبوع عذب ارتوا منه جميعاً

5ـالزقازيق:

 اثناء وجود العائله المقدسه بتل بسطه مر عليهم شخص يدعى (قلوم) دعاهم الى منزله حيث اكرم ضيافتهم وبارك الطفل يسوع منزل (قلوم) وعند وصولهم لمنزل (قلوم) تاسف للسيدة العذراء مريم لان زوجتة وتلازم الفراش منذ 3سنوات وانها لاتستطيع مقابلتهم والترحاب بهم هنا قال يسوع لقلوم "الان امراتك سارة لن تكون بعد مريضة " وفى الحال قامت سارة متجهة ناحية الباب مرحبة بالطفل وامة كانت زيارة العائلة المقدسة وطالبتهم بالبقاء لفترة اطول لان الصبى كان وجودة بركة لمنزلها . وفى التالى اعربت مريم عن رغبتها في زىارة معبد لوجود احتفالات فى زلك الوقت الظهيره حملت السيده العذراء الطفل يسوع و ذهبت مع ساره الي المعبد و ما ان دخلت المعبد حتى تهشمت التماثيل الجرانيت الضخمه للالهه و تهشم المعبد الكبير و اصبح كومه من الجرانيت انتشر الحدث فى كل انحاء البلده حتى انه وصل الىمكتب الحاكم وبدا  التحقيقات ان السبب هو دخول سيده تحمل طفل صغير و هو فى الغالب الطفل المقدس الذى يبحث عنه هيرودس و كان هيرودس قد طلب من الحاكم القبض عليه .

صدرت الاوامر الى العسكر بالبحث عن الصبى فى كل ركن من المدينه والبحث عليه؛ وسمع قلوم بكل الترتيبات والخطوات التى اتخذتها السلطات للقبض على الطفل الذى كان سببب بركه وشفاء لزوجته . لذا خاف قلوم على الطفل يسوع فنصح مريم ان تهرب من المدينه بالليل لقله نشاط العسكر. وفى المساء استعدت العائله المقدسه لمغادرة المكان وشكروا قلوم و زوجته ساره وبارك الطفل يسوع منزلهما. واخبر الطفل يسوع امه ان كل مكان زاروه وعاملهم فيه الناس بترحاب يبنى على اسم العذراء مريم كنيسه ياتى اليها الناس للصلاه والعباده .

(تعليق): تقول المصادر التاريخيه ان منزل قلوم فى المنطقه مابين كنيسه السيده العذراء مريم وماريوحنا الحبيب وكنيسه الشهيدالعظيم مارجرجس



 6ـ مسطرد (المحمه):

 بعد ان تركت العائله المقدسه الزقازيق وصلوا الى مكان قفر  اقاموا فيه تحت شجره ووجدوا ايضاً ينبوع ماء اغتسل فيه رب المجد واطلق على هذا المكان "المحمه" . وقد رجعت العائله المقدسه الى هذا المكان مره اخرى فى طريق عودتها الى الاراضى المقدسه  .

7ـ بلبيس:

 بعد ان تركوا مسطرد  جددوا المسير الى ان وصلوا الى مدينة بلبيس وحالياً هى مركز بلبيس التابع لمحافظة الشرقيه وتبعد عن مدينة القاهر ه بمسافة "55كم"  . ويروى تقليد قديم ان الطفل يسوع وجد نعشاً محمول لطفل لاْمراْه ارمله كانت تعيش فى هذه المدينه  فاْقامه رب المجد فلما سمعت الجموع تعجبت وامنت برب المجد  .

8ـ سمنود:

 بعد ان تركوا بلبيس اتجهوا شمالاً الى بلدة منيه جناح التى تعرف الان باْسم "منية سمنود" ومنها عبروا بطريق البحر الى سمنود . ويروى تقليد قديم ان العذراء مريم قد شاركت فى اعداد خبز لدى سيده طيبه من سكانها وبارك رب المجد خبزها ويوجد

9ـالبرلس:

 بعد ان ارتحلوا من سمنود واصلوا السير  غرباً الى منطقة البرلس ونزلوا فى قريه تدعى "شجرة التين" فلم يقبلوهم اهلها فساروا حتى وصلوا الى قرية "المطلع"  حيث استقبلهم رجل من اهل القريه واحضر لهم ما يحتاجونه بفرح عظيم  .

10ـ سخا: 

وهى مدينة سخا الحاليه وهناك شعرت العائله المقدسه بالعطش ولم يجدوا ماء . وكان هناك حجراً عباره عن قاعدة عمود اوقفت العذراء ابنها الحبيب عليه فغاصت فى الحجر مشطا قدميه فاْنطبع اثرهما عليه . ونبع من الحجر ماء ارتوا منه  .

وكانت المنطقه تعرف باْسم  " بيخا ايسوس " الذى معناه كعب يسوع  

11ـ وادى النطرون:

 بعد ان ارتحلت العائله المقدسه من مدينه سخا عبرت الفرع الغربى للنيل حتى وصلوا الى وادى النطرون وهى برية شيهيت . فبارك الطفل يسوع هذا المكان وهو الان يضم اربعة اديره عامره وهى : دير القديس ابو مقار ، دير الانبا بيشوى ، دير السريان ، دير البراموس  .

12ـالمطريه وعين شمس :

 وهى من اقدم المناطق المصريه وهى كانت مركز للعباده الوثنيه  . وتوجد بمنطقة المطريه شجره ويقول العالم الفرنسى " اْميلينو " ان اسم المطريه لم يذكر بالسنكسار الا لسبب تلك الرحله وتوجد الشجره حالياً بجوار كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمطرية وكذلك يوجد بالمنطقة بئر ماء مقدس أستقت منه العائلة المقدسة.

13- الفسطاط: 

بعد أن وصلت العائلة المقدسة المنطقة المعروفة ببابليون بمصر القديمة هناك سكنوا المغارة التى توجد الآن بكنيسة أبى سرجة الأثرية المعروفة حالياً بأسم الشهيدين سرجيوس وواخس.

ويبدو أن العائلة المقدسة لم تستطيع البقاء فى المنطقة إلا أياماً قليلة نظراً لأن الأوثان هناك قد تحطمت بحضرة رب المجد ويوجد بجانب المغارة وداخل الهيكل البحرى للكنيسة بئر ماء قديم.

14- منطقة المعادى: 

بعد أن إرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من منطقة الفسطاط وصلت إلى منطقة المعادى الموجودة حالياً ومكثت بها فترة وتوجد الأن كنيسة على أسم السيدة العذراء مريم بهذه المنطقة.

ثم بعد ذلك عبرت العائلة المقدسة النيل بالقارب إلى المكان المعروف بمدينة منف وهى الأن ميت رهينة وهى بالقرب من البدرشين محافظة الجيزة ومنها إلى جنوب الصعيد عن طريق النيل إلى دير الجرنوس  بالقرب من مغاغة.

15- منطقة البهنسا: 

وهى من القرى القديمة بالصعيد ويقع بها دير الجرنوس 10 كم غرب أشنين النصارى وبها كنيسة بأسم العذراء مريم ويوجد داخل الكنيسة بجوار الحائط الغربى بئر عميق يقول التقليد الكنسى أن العائلة المقدسة شربت منه أثناء رحلتها.

16- جبل الطير:

 بعد أن أرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من البهنسا سارت ناحية الجنوب حتى بلدة سمالوط ومنها عبرت النيل ناحية الشرق إلى جبل الطير حيث يقع دير العذراء مريم الأن على بعد 2كم جنوب معدية بنى خالد ويروى التقليد أنه أثناء سير العائلة المقدسة على شاطئ النيل كادت صخرة كبيرة من الجبل أن تسقط عليهم ولكن مد رب المجد يده ومنع الصخرة من السقوط فإنطبع كفه على الصخرة وصار يعرف بإسم (جبل الكف) ويوجد بالمنطقة شجرة يطلق عليها أسم شجرة العابد وغالباً ما تكون هذه الشجرة هى التى سجدت لرب المجد عند مروره بهذه المنطقة.

17- بلدة الأشمونيين: 

بعد أن أرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من جبل الطير عبرت النيل من الناحية الشرقية إلى الناحية الغربية حيث بلدة الأشمونيين وقد أجرى الطفل يسوع معجزات كثيرة بهذه المنطقة.

18- قرية ديروط الشريف: 

بعد أرتحال العائلهالمقدسه من الاشمونيين سارت جنوباً الي قرية ديروط الشريف.واقامت العائلة المقدسة بها عدة ايام و قد اجرى رب المجد عدة معجزات و هناك شفى كثيرين من المرضى .ويوجد بالمنطقة كنيسة علي اسم العذراء مريم

19ـ القوصية :

عندما دخلت العائلة المقدسة القوصية لم يرحب بهم اهل المدينة و ذلك عندما راْوا معبودهم البقرة (حاتحور) قد تحطمت وقد لعن رب المجد هذه المدينة فصارت خراباً ، وليست هى مدينة القوصية الحالية وانما هى بلدة بالقرب منها  .

20- قرية مير: 

وبعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من مدينة القوصية سارت لمسافة 8كم غرب القوصية حتى وصلت الى قرية مير، وقد اكرم اهل مير العائلة فباركهم الطفل يسوع .

21- دير المحرق:

  بعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من قر ية مير اتجهت الى جبل قسقام وهو يبعد 12كم غرب القوصية . ويعتبر الدير المحرق من اهم المحطات التى اسقرت بها العائلة المقدسة ويشتهر هذا الدير باْسم "دير العذراء مريم " ، تعتبر الفترة التى قضتها العائلة فى هذا المكان من اطول الفترات ومقدارها "6 شهور و 10 اْيام " وتعتبر الغرفة او المغارة التى سكنتها العائلة هى اول كنيسة فى مصر بل فى العالم كله ، ويعتبر مذبح كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى و سط ارض مصر و عليه ينطبق حرفياً قول الله على لسان نبيه اشعياء  " وفى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى و سط ارض مصر  "  ،و فى نفس المكان ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف النجار فى حلم و امر اياه الذهاب الى ارض اسرائيل   " مت 20:2 "

22- جبل درنكة :

بعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من جبل قسقام اتجهت جنوباً الى ان وصلت الى جبل اسيوط حيث يوجد دير درنكة حيث توجد مغارة قديمة منحوتة فى الجبل اقامت العائلة المقدسة بداخل المغارة ويعتبر دير درنكة هو اخر المحطات التي قد التجاْت اليها العائلة المقدسة فى رحلتها فى مصر  






تابع بعض  الصور


​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2011)

العائلة المقدسة تذهب إلى منية جناح وسمنود










وتركت العائلة المقدسة بلبيس ورحلت شمالاً إلى بلدة أسمها منية جناح
( 12 ) وتعرف هذه البلدة الآن بأسم " منية سمنود" ومنها عبروا نهر النيل إلى سمنود
( 13 ) وهناك أستقبلهم اهلها بفرح زائد وطلبت العذراء من المخلص


أن يبارك هذه المدينة واهلها فأجابها بقوله " أنه سوف يكون بهذه البلدة بيعة ( كنيسة مباركة ) بإسمك إلى الأبد "




وقد ذكر على باشا مبارك فى كتابة الخطط التوفيقية فقال : " ان بهذه البلدة كنيسة بأسم الرسل وكنيسة للأقباط بحى النصارى "

راجع تاريخ أبو المكارم - عن ما كتبه الأجانب والمؤرخون عن الكنائس والديرة الجزء الرابع , أعداد الأنبا صمؤيل اسقف شبين القناطر وتوابعها طباعة النعام للطباعة والتوريدات سنة 1999 م الكنائس والأديرة ل على باشا مبارك فى الخطط التوفيقية طبع سنة 1888 م ص 90





ويروى التقليد أن البتول العذراء مريم قد ساعدت فى إعداد خبز لدى سيدة طيبه من سكان أهل مدينة سمنود وكان معها السيد المسيح ووضعته بجانبها أثناء عجنها العجين فى ماجور
جرانيتى







وما زال يوجد هذا الماجور بالكنيسة ينسب إلى ما حدث من العذراء وابنها , وتوضع فيه المياة بعد النتاول من السر المقدس ليكون بركة للزائرين والمصليين , وهكذا تحل بركة الرب يسوع فى الأماكن التى زارها بارض مصر .




















القس أبانوب كاهن كنيسة العذراء والقديس أبانوب - سمنود
وقال قدس أبونا : أن الكنيسة أنشأت فى القرون الأولى بأسم السيدة العذراء








وفى القرن الرابع



نقلوا إليها رفاة القديس أبانوب فسميت باسم كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبانوب .





وقال أبونا بيشوى كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء والشهيد أبانوب : أن هذا الماجور ( وعاء حجرى ) عجنت فيه القديسة مريم الدقيق لتصنع عيشاً لتطعم به أفراد العائلة المقدسة - وفى العادة يحفظ الماجور فى صندوق من الزجاج له فتحات دائرية تسمح بدخول اليد لمن يريد التبرك منه














بئر المياة الذى أستخدمته العائلة المقدسة فى سمنود لمتطلبات الحياة من شرب وإستخدامه فى الطعام وتنطيف الملابس .. ألخ والبئر بساحة الكنيسة ويأتى الناس لتشرب منه وتتبرك


----------



## حنا السرياني (13 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع جميل اووووى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2011)

servant-17 قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك


شكرا جدا
 للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع جميل اووووى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


شكرا جدا
 للمرور الغااالى
الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2011)

جميع وروعة اخي الغالي
بركة العائلة تكون معاكم




​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميع وروعة اخي الغالي
> بركة العائلة تكون معاكم
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جداا أخى كليمو

الرب يباركك​


----------

